# Predator 3500 Electric start not working 😡😡😡



## Dickie (Aug 16, 2018)

I have a Harbor Freight Predator 3500w inverter gen with an electric starter that’s not working. I wouldn’t worry about it but the pull start rope is badly frayed and isn’t a matter of time before it snaps. Access to the recoil start is a PIA as it sits behind a bunch of the electronics that first must be removed.

Anyway... When I hit the starter nothing happens...the engine doesn’t turn over at all and I get no _click_ from the start solenoid.
13v at the Battery and 13v is being sent to the solenoid. I tried replacing the starter solenoid, no change. 😡😡😡

any suggestions?


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

Trace the circuit to the starter leads and see if you are getting power at the starter leads (on the motor). If you are - burned out motor windings. If you are not - there is something between the battery and starter that isn't connecting - trace the circuit back through the solenoid and ground lead.


----------



## oldcodger (Sep 13, 2021)

sounds like your problem is between the switch/key and the solenoid. Try shorting across the battery and starter posts on the solenoid. If the starter operates the problem is between the switch/key and the solenoid.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

first things first 
how old is the battery?
if it is over 12 months on the date code
try a new battery first.


----------



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Oct 23, 2021)

Took me awhile to learn this lesson, but use a load-tester on the (incredibly small) battery I see for your system ... you can have the voltage but still not have the power to turn over the starter/motor.

This may be harder for an inverter/generator, but I also tend to replace the smaller batteries the vendor provides with larger ones, where possible.


----------



## gypsyknight26 (4 mo ago)

Dickie said:


> I have a Harbor Freight Predator 3500w inverter gen with an electric starter that’s not working. I wouldn’t worry about it but the pull start rope is badly frayed and isn’t a matter of time before it snaps. Access to the recoil start is a PIA as it sits behind a bunch of the electronics that first must be removed. Anyway... When I hit the starter nothing happens...the engine doesn’t turn over at all and I get no _click_ from the start solenoid. 13v at the Battery and 13v is being sent to the solenoid. I tried replacing the starter solenoid, no change. 😡😡😡 any suggestions?
> View attachment 10464


 I know this is a little late but if you look right at the front of the frame that little glass fuse inside the plastic case that'll stop the starter from working I had the same problem on mine


----------



## RGK (3 mo ago)

Having similar problem with my 8750, noticed what appeared to be a fuse behind the front panel, but thought it was for the outlets. Will have to check it.


----------

